# Flashlight Museum



## koala (May 7, 2003)

While looking around, I found this.
Flashlight Museum weird looking torches there.


----------



## Catman10 (May 7, 2003)

Pretty Interesting. Makes me wonder what flshlights will be like in another 10-20 years!


----------



## FalconFX (May 7, 2003)

Wow! Looks like back in the days where you'd seeming have coal or kerosene running your lights. 

Collector's items, for sure. Maybe in the future, there'd be some lights running on tau neutrinos...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------

